# Puerto Vallarta.



## Pedals (Mar 15, 2005)

I heading off to P.V. for several days.Can anyone reccommend a good bike shop for rentals of mtb and also some good trails.Looking for single track and x-country trails.
Consider myself to be a good technical rider.

thanks .


----------



## Huvis (Nov 5, 2005)

*Vallarta Mountain biking*

Hi bro i am looking to go in a couple of weeks, would like to get some long rides in for training. found this website http://www.ecoridemex.com/ looks ok. ps when are yu going


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Huvis said:


> Hi bro i am looking to go in a couple of weeks, would like to get some long rides in for training. found this website http://www.ecoridemex.com/ looks ok. ps when are yu going


They are the best option in Vallarta, I've done a couple of their tours on my own and those are real nice rides, the one on San Sebastian, you start riding on pinetree territory and end on the jungle descending some 2,000 m to sea level, you will have fun. About the bikes, I really can't tell you, but, give them a call or mail.
Hope you enjoy your trip.


----------

